# Campsite Luck?



## Mamapeta (Jul 15, 2013)

how has your luck with the campsite been? got any cute villagers from it? how about ugly/strange ones?

the only villager that ive gotten from the campsite that i really like is colton, but ive encountered a couple cute ones that i didnt have the space for at the time such as pietro and tutu :0

as for ugly/strange campers ive been relatively lucky with that, but i have bumped into katt and chops a few times

what about you guys?


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've gotten Octavian! I also got Sylvia, but she just moved out lol. I still have Pinky as well.
I've also had Kyle, Chow, and another Kangaroo, but I didn't ask them to move in.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 15, 2013)

I got marina from my campsite. I REALLY want zucker and octavian.


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Chrissy and Tiffany(Though some ppl thinks shes ugly, I think shes cute)
But most of the time its like a Rhino or something else ugly

My cousin has gotten Merry the cat like three times, but every time she has 10/10 villagers.
So its nice to know that if your favorite villager shows up but you have no room, there is still a chance they will show up again.


----------



## Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I do the reset trick when I have space for a camper! I got Rosie, Flurry, & Hamlet! during the resets I have gotten ugly ones likke... Roald, Patty, Tipper, & worst  of all.....Benedict....ew...just ew..


----------



## Mamapeta (Jul 15, 2013)

its great that everyone seems to be getting villagers they like from the campsite, and i must agree that the octopus villagers are all very cute and you guys are lucky to have gotten them in your campsite!!

more often than not my campsite is empty or theres an undesirable villager hanging out in there, but its a fun thing to check in the morning/and or whenever you start your game! im really glad that nintendo added this feature in, yes

i hope everyone finds that one villager they really want!!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 15, 2013)

I do the reset trick as well and it just took all my willpower to reset with Diana in my campsite. x.x; I'm looking for Olivia but she was so cute!

The only camper I've had move in is Shep so far. He's awesome. <3


----------



## Mirror (Jul 15, 2013)

I've gotten Graham from my campsite.


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

Jay said:


> I do the reset trick when I have space for a camper! I got Rosie, Flurry, & Hamlet! during the resets I have gotten ugly ones likke... Roald, Patty, Tipper, & worst  of all.....Benedict....ew...just ew..



Is there some sport of "spawn rate" for a camper to show up? I've tried resetting the day after my villager moves and I would never see a camper


----------



## katyina (Jul 15, 2013)

i've let pekoe, carmen, tangy, hamlet, and erik move in from my campsite. but now that i'm at ten villagers though im nervous someone awesome will come camping when i don't have room ono


----------



## Megan. (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only managed to get one camper to move in which is Zell. 
I did have a wolf camp the other day .. forgot his name, but I really wanted him. Unfortunately I didn't have any room. T_T


----------



## CoralCat (Jul 15, 2013)

The only camper I've had that I've liked and had move in is Fauna.
I got really lucky.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 15, 2013)

I was lucky early on and had Shep move in from the camp site. The other visitors have been Spork, Bangle and Bree.


----------



## StiX (Jul 15, 2013)

Got lot's of awesome ones when my town was full with 10 villagers, now that there's a spot only meh villagers so far..


----------



## Eloise (Jul 15, 2013)

Got Bunnie in my campsite today, and she's moving in soon, yay!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only ever had two campers in my village, though I think I completed the camp site project at least three weeks ago. Pippy was my first and we played rock/paper/scissors, which I won so she moved in. She's still in my village.

My town is currently at max capacity, so my current camper, Mott, won't even ask to move to my town.


----------



## Saphy (Jul 15, 2013)

I've had the campsite a few weeks and only had two campers, the first was an ugly penguin I can't remember the name of and the second was Annicotti (or however you spell it) who I was stuck with in my first village and I most certainly do not want back. I have the worst luck with villagers.


----------



## Silently (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Whitney. I know she is popular around here.


----------



## Octavia (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Molly the blushing duck as my first visitor. It went downhill from there with Whitney and Freckles.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Willow and I convinced her to move in. She's adorable. I don't see her around town much though :/

In my old town, I got Limberg and Cousteau but I didn't want them.

I almost never get a camper :/


----------



## Lotte (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Broccolo to move in from my camp site. ^-^ She's such a cute little mouse!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only had two so far, a jock and a lazy type - my two least favourite personalities  I can't even remember their names or races, but they were both boring looking.


----------



## Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

chriss said:


> Is there some sport of "spawn rate" for a camper to show up? I've tried resetting the day after my villager moves and I would never see a camper



Sorta...yeah but its still random with all personalities! And yes, sometimes you wont see campers you just gotta keep trying


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 15, 2013)

Lots that I have walked in, seen, then walked out without talking 
Only had Pekoe & Tucker who moved in :')


----------



## Kluke (Jul 15, 2013)

Jay said:


> I do the reset trick when I have space for a camper! I got Rosie, Flurry, & Hamlet! during the resets I have gotten ugly ones likke... Roald, Patty, Tipper, & worst  of all.....Benedict....ew...just ew..



I've never heard of a reset trick! What is it and how do you do it?


----------



## talisheo (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Fuchsia which made me really happy
I still am looking for Eloise though


----------



## Ukhsud (Jul 15, 2013)

The campsite was one of the first PWPs I did. So far only Rocket and Papi have been cool enough campers for me to ask them to move in. This week I had Big Top camping and I really wanted him but I had ten villagers.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't have any campsites...maybe I should make one .____.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 15, 2013)

Got Alfonso, and hes one of my dream villagers
Willow arrived, one of my dream villagers, but no room for her 
Then Boomer and Rocket came in... EW


----------



## Chu (Jul 15, 2013)

I have Phoebe in there now.. And I have no room  
My luck has been terrible. Even when I had room I had Katt and Apollo visit me. No thanks to either.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone know the campsite reset trick?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 15, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Anyone know the campsite reset trick?



Make a new character each day, save if no campsite
if there is no campsite, save delete character
if there is a campsite, you keep resetting, and creating a new char


----------



## Tahelis (Jul 15, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Anyone know the campsite reset trick?


Before you start the game on your character for that day, first make a new character. It wont work if you do it with yours. If you see a camper on the new character, and you like it, plop your house down and save. If you don't, reset and try again.

I knew this worked with villagers moving in but I didn't know it worked for campers. I just tried it today and after 3 resets got Bruce, and he's one of my dream villagers! He's moving in. So happy.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

No luck at all, I hardly ever get any to come =/


----------



## Wychglade (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Rocco and Tom from it. Had a couple of ugly campers as well. So pleased with Tom though ^_^


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 15, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I got Broccolo to move in from my camp site. ^-^ She's such a cute little mouse!



_She_ has _male body_ _parts_.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 15, 2013)

Still waiting for a snooty hamster/deer/kangaroo

I'm being VERY picky


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 15, 2013)

I think all of the animals are cute in their own way...I have none that I dislike.  I did get Cheri...who is absolutely adorable.  She is moving in tomorrow


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 16, 2013)

I've only had two campers in my campsite. Monique is my second camper and she is camping at the moment, I won charades against her so now she's moving in. I like her she's cute!


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 16, 2013)

It's been alright, I guess. Great if you consider that Erik visited the one time I had someone in the campsite while I had space in my town for someone to move in.


----------



## sheepyton (Jul 16, 2013)

I got Goldie that way, but I've also had some less than desirable campers, so it's a tossup. There are also times where I'll get a villager I really want (like Stitches) but won't have the slot for them. That's always sad.


----------



## Envy (Jul 16, 2013)

For the most part I've gotten some pretty good villagers. However, I've had to reject them all (by not talking to them much) because I'm set on either Julian or any of my original six villagers (or the five that remain in the series, that is).


----------



## Avocado (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been very unlucky and have only got bland ugly villagers.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 16, 2013)

today i was lucky! i got margie and she's moving in!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

Envy said:


> For the most part I've gotten some pretty good villagers. However, I've had to reject them all (by not talking to them much) because I'm set on either Julian or any of my original six villagers (or the five that remain in the series, that is).



Who were your original six ? shame that one still isn't in :/

My six from GC are all in it, which is pretty cool


----------



## Jay (Jul 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Who were your original six ? shame that one still isn't in :/
> 
> My six from GC are all in it, which is pretty cool



Can you remember all 15 villagers you had in GC? Im curious lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

Jay said:


> Can you remember all 15 villagers you had in GC? Im curious lol



No  but my original six were..
Vesta, Tangy, Freya, Samson, Gaston and.... maybe Derwin, i think it was, only one im not sure of, as i was only like 5/6 at the time
i then definitely had Bea, Bluebear, Buck, Emerald, Maddie..


----------



## chriss (Jul 16, 2013)

Jay said:


> Can you remember all 15 villagers you had in GC? Im curious lol



The only one I remember having was Scoot(I called him Scott),Tangy and Mint
I used to LOVE Scoot when I was a little, but I dont care for him anymore. Kinda sad :/


----------



## Jay (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess I'm a weirdo since I remember all 15...I cant remember my originals but I had Bea, Admiral, Daisy, Goldie, Carrie, Cally, Caesar, Freckles, Rosie, Filbert, Liz, Mathilda, Maddie, Eunice, & Woolio! Half aren't in New Leaf but If i could pick one to come back it would be Bea :')


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 16, 2013)

So far I've had Renee, Tangy, Amelia, Teddy or Nate (can't remember which now!) and Goldie.

I asked Tangy to stay but she said she couldn't. A few of the others asked about moving in but I said no.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG so glad I read this, I didn't know you could ask them to move in! I keep losing at their mini games & then I get mad & leave them alone LOL. I've had Cube & Elvis visit so far, only had two campers since I built the site a month ago.


----------



## Sadie (Jul 16, 2013)

I had Lolly in mine yesterday.  I played several of her mini games but lost them all.  I SO wanted her to move in.


----------



## violetneko (Jul 16, 2013)

I got Hamphrey from the campsite. ^^
My worst experience was losing my glow wand in a game of move in with a chicken I liked. :c


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 16, 2013)

I had 4 campers so far - Antonio, Apple, Ankha & Lionel. I only unvited Antonio & Ankha; but Antonio already moved out.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 16, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I got Hamphrey from the campsite. ^^
> My worst experience was losing my glow wand in a game of move in with a chicken I liked. :c



Yes, I learned the hard way that you can't enter a camper's tent with any bells you aren't willing to lose or anything in your pocket you aren't willing to forfeit. The games the campers play are random and seem quite unfair. It makes me dislike the camping villager before they even suggest moving in. It would be nice if the games constituted more than just lucky guessing.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the 5 chances game, so I always enter with loads of bells ^_^
And I pretty much always drop all my stuff before entering, because the only game involving items from my inventory (that I have come across) is the one where the camper offers to buy it at a good price if I win (and worse price if I lose). No way, man. You can keep your petty cash!


----------



## Blues (Jul 16, 2013)

I've gotten Skye and Julian from the campsite. Julian was a pain to recruit, but he came. Eventually. I _rock_ at charades...


----------



## Vin (Jul 16, 2013)

I've only had a cute little sheep, and Pashmina, both of which weren't able to move in, due to space. :c I need to work on somehow getting annoying villagers to move out my town!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 16, 2013)

one camper left yesterday and I got Graham today...I so want him to move to my town...I love the hamsters LOL


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jul 16, 2013)

ive had nana move in who is a cute pink monkey, but i havent asked any other villigars to move in, im trying to have a balance because right now all of my villigars are snooty or a jock i have 1 grumpy and 1 normal 1


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had Diana and Ed move in from mine. - Diana literally took an hour to persuade to move in, she was so stubborn, but so was I. xD

Other than those, I've had Truffles, Nate, Tex, Bangle and Cesar. (between 2 towns, and there were a few I reset out to get Ed and Diana.) Tex and Bangle I played a couple games with. The rest I walked straight back out.


----------



## Roknar (Jul 16, 2013)

Today, Hippeux decided to move in from my campsite! Can't wait to have him in my town.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jul 16, 2013)

I haven't had a single cute camper yet ugh. Why can't I get Goldie???


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 16, 2013)

All my campers have been terrifying.


----------



## PacV (Jul 3, 2015)

Julian, Zucker, Colton, Diana, Merenge two times in the same day, an elephant that look's like a tea cup, Genji, Fauna, Marina, Rosie and so many others visit the campsite of my town, but what about Hamlet or Marshall...


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 3, 2015)

I got Tia from it a few days ago, and I've seen Molly and Pietro in it as well. In my first town, pre-TBT, it's how I met Julian. uwu


----------



## box3d (Jul 3, 2015)

I got Ankha and Pekoe  my luck was shortlived though, I've had the same animal (forget his name but he's a clown sheep) the last 4 times.

Oh I also got Ozzie
I plan to change these ones
Ankha to Opal
Anchovy to Erik
Diva to Hazel
Caroline to Coco
Freya to Monty


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 3, 2015)

I moved Marina in from my campsite.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)

I have had Marina, Wolfgang, Merengue and Maple


----------



## scarletwitch (Jul 5, 2015)

i got purrl from my campsite so :] it wasn't a total loss


----------



## lapras (Jul 5, 2015)

I have really good campsite luck. Beau was my first ever camper, and since then I've had Merengue, Chief, Diana, Lily, Julian, and Genji.


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 5, 2015)

I just convinced Whitney to move in from the campsite today; she'll be replacing Marshal as one of my two transient villagers. Tia came as a camper, too~

Other than that, I don't remember what campers I've had in Baker. Lots of weird chickens, though. I know that much.


----------



## groovymayor (Jul 5, 2015)

I got Beau and Lolly from the campsite.

I've been campsite resetting for three hours today and passed Stitches and Shep.


----------



## groovymayor (Jul 5, 2015)

double post


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Jul 5, 2015)

My campsite gave me Beau but required me to do WAY more TTing than I ever have done to get him in.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 5, 2015)

well, it's more forced luck but i got bam after campsite resetting for only a couple of times. pretty relieved as he and one other villager were the only ones i was looking for. could have been a pretty long process. 

as for complete randomness i have found flurry and lolly at my camp, pretty sweet!


----------



## EmilyPaint (Jul 5, 2015)

I've gotten Goldie from mine.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been having amazing luck with camping, so far I've gotten Lolly, and Diana !


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 5, 2015)

The only two that I still have that came from camping (unless I forgot somebody) are the awesome Mint and Tipper.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 6, 2015)

julian came to my campsite like 3 different times lol


----------



## noizora (Jul 6, 2015)

The luckiest has been Bob, Skye, Merengue and Lolly to turn up consecutively while I had been cycling for villagers.
Beau has also camped in my town 3 times but all 3 times my town had been full. Heh ;w;
A couple days ago Maple and Molly turned up while I was doing the 16 villager cycle so I gave them away to good homes quickly
Melba and Snake were villagers that I had never paid attention to beforehand, but I invited them through for the sake of it and they're a few of my absolute favourites!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

I've had Whitney move in from my campsite and others, but I can't remember which ones. I've had some pretty good villagers in mine before


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 6, 2015)

Somehow Violet keeps camping for over countless times in my town and I'm kinda scared about this stalker with her awful-face


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 6, 2015)

I got Fauna the other day. I was even shocked she was there and I got her to move in. 

in other time i got scary ones. like Vic, Big Top....


----------



## creamyy (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha nope. The trouble is getting anyone in there in the first place. I had Erik in there once but I had 10 villagers so I couldn't ask him to stay and I was so sad. I also had Francine but she cost me too much and I never got her to move in


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 6, 2015)

I've had some pretty nice ones in my campsite so far!
In order: Zucker, Ozzie, Lucy and Cheri! (I had 3 of the four move in, right now cheri lives in Mochi but she picked a horrible spot ;-;


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 6, 2015)

Ankha came to my campsite like a week ago. I didn't let her move into my town because I already have an "Egyptian villager". Good thing my Miiverse post have a picture of it.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

cute: poppy
ugly:velma


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the absolute worst luck with getting good villagers/villagers I want at the campsite. I had Midge today, cute but don't really want her. Then the other day I had Friga, who I remember from the gamecube AC..didn't even know she was in this one >.>

And the list goes on..I keep getting villagers I just don't like. I always cross my fingers before walking in that it'll be my last dreamie, Grizzly. But I guess that chance is very low.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 6, 2015)

Incredible I know:

VERY FIRST campsite invite on 3rdish day of villager resetting... was the ultimate bae. *Marshal*.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 6, 2015)

Beau was my first camper in my new town when I got the camp set up!
It took a while for him to agree to move in though. And a lot of bells...


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 6, 2015)

I got three dreamies from my campsite. Lucky, Ribbot, and Julian. Since then I just get campers I don't want.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jul 6, 2015)

i have been TT ing a lot lately, to get the last few PWP requests that i want for my town

So as of this moment I have carmen, she will probably only be in my town for another 30 minutes or so
But hey i know she isn't popular, but if anyone wants to try to make her move into your town, feel free to leave me a message


----------



## Yay Sweets (Jul 7, 2015)

Just got me campsite. I have Gayle in it right now. She's cute, but I don't particularly want her.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 7, 2015)

just got my campsite today


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had both Beau and Diana visit my campsite twice without me having enough space to adopt them  The only one I've ever adopted from the campsite was Yuka, because she was too cute and I couldn't help myself. Unfortunately, she moved into a horrible spot so I gave her to someone else.


----------

